# Remote Control For Ac/furnace



## Matty08 (May 15, 2012)

Hey. My Remote for my 29BHS, the display is smashed in. I have tried looking for one locally, and on internet but can't seem to find one. I did find out the part # is a 12-50074-00. Anybody know of a place I can find one. I live in Northern Alberta... and its normal for the furance to be on at night and A/c during the day and not knowing what the Temp is set at is a pain.

Thanks for any help


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I looked all over, and it's out of production, and it appears no one is carrying it.

Here are my recommendations:

1) contact Keystone directly to see if they can help you
2) keep an eye on eBay, they do show up
3) look for travel trailer wrecking yards and see they have the part


----------

